# Another 'Free' Estimate



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I tell price-shoppers over the phone that I charge a fee of $ 40.00 to come out and give them an estimate. That prevents me from wasting my time with people just gathering alot of estimates. 
Every once in a while, I'll let myself be talked into waiving my call out charge. This lady was polite and pleasant calling on behalf of a condo association. Anyway, I bid around $ 1100.00 to remove the 4"x6" cracked double wye in the pic and replace with new. The maint. man dug it up. I would have had a section of sidewalk to remove to get down there to work. 
Of course I didn't get the job. Who the hell is bidding these jobs?...:furious: Licensed people or what? I was told the winning bid included re-pouring the cement sidewalk for less than my bid. What!!?

I know the woman who originally called me. Hence the waiving of my call out fee.
I have given my last 'free' estimate.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pictures of proposed work:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They probly got the local handyhack out there to do it. Of course the hack will probly just "patch" the fitting :laughing: your price is a fair price, so there's no way that who ever jot the job was licensed and has a legit operation.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Unfortunately it looks like a fairly simple repair that a lot of guys will do for less than $1100. I bet my boss would be around $400-500 and expect it to be done in a couple hours.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't tell how deep it is. 

I'da bid it 1 man and 1 helper for the day, + $200.00 materials. 

You ain't gonna feel like doin shiot after your done with that, anyway.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Can't tell how deep it is.
> 
> I'da bid it 1 man and 1 helper for the day, + $200.00 materials.
> 
> You ain't gonna feel like doin shiot after your done with that, anyway.


That would put you in the Ball Park of $1100, No ?


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd be sent there first thing, then I'd probably get sent to a service call in a house with white carpet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Either a 12" sawzall blade or cable saw, one or both would task that quite easy. 

2 or 3 ferncos, probably just 2 as I'd glue the new wye onto the pipe I just cut behind it.


Have a good amount of sand to backfill and 3" of concrete to cover up, done.


I'd figure a half day and about $12,329.43 only if they use the coupon off the website.




EDIT:


Didn't see the double part of that wye, and it looks like the gasketed hub type. 

It can be done... is there going to be flow along the way?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Can't tell how deep it is.
> 
> I'da bid it 1 man and 1 helper for the day, + $200.00 materials.
> 
> You ain't gonna feel like doin shiot after your done with that, anyway.


 




It was about 36" to the bottom of the 6"x4" double wye.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

$50 as long as they pay cash.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That would put you in the Ball Park of $1100, No ?


:no:

^


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Feeling your pain. BTW, there will always be a next time. If I only had a dollar for every 'never again,' 'this is the last time,' etc.

It sucks when you ignore your instincts and/or policy & end up getting burned. There are times when you bend your rules, step out of your comfort zone, and are financially rewarded. :yes:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

If a person's clientel list is long enough to be selective.I would think it's natural to have callers get multiple bids and call when they are ready to discuss.
If a guy has a short list I'm thinking he might start giving free bids.

It helps having an experienced ear for shoppers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> ...If I only had a dollar for every 'never again,' 'this is the last time,' etc.....


Ain't that the truth. Had another one of those moments this weekend.

Don't sweat it Tommy. If one plumber could get all the work, there would only be one plumber (quote from Gramps).


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Will someone explain to me how you get flow from all three inlets with a double wye run horizontally.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Will someone explain to me how you get flow from all three inlets with a double wye run horizontally.


Velocity.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> there's no way that who ever jot the job was licensed and has a legit operation.


Usually a homes assoc. will require a w-9, proof of insurance, and license. It was probably somebody that needed the work. I almost never do any free estimates unless it's a major job.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Usually a homes assoc. will require a w-9, proof of insurance, and license. It was probably somebody that needed the work. I almost never do any free estimates unless it's a major job.


That's true.


----------

